
Attempting the first unsupported, unassisted solo crossing of Antarctic landmass - hownottowrite
http://shackletonsolo.org/journey/
======
yodon
Having made three trips to the South Pole with the National Science
Foundation, I've seen first-hand the impact private traverses can have on
people. When all goes well, it's wonderful but when it doesn't go well it is
the lives of the polar program's rescue team these people are risking.

The continent is full of cravasses, fractures in the ice hundreds of feet deep
and potentially tens of feet across, invisible because they are covered with
snow, and large enough to swallow entire vehicles or teams. The third year I
was down there, a rescue was required in which the leader of the rescue team
dropped into five separate cravasses trying to get to a group of "explorers."
That was just his count, not including the rest of the team. Yes, he was roped
off and knew how to progress through a risky environment, but every one of
those falls in a remote and hazardous environment was a very real risk to him
and his team. The teams have helicopters, and ski-equipped twin otters, but
safe landing sites can be far removed from the location of the team needing
rescue.

The history of Scott and Amundsen shows just how difficult and dangerous the
continent is to cross, and it remains that way today. If this guy wants to
risk his life, that's his business, but he's also potentially risking the
lives of the team that will get called in to save him if he gets into danger.

~~~
woodman
I'd agree if the rescue team was comprised of draftees, but I'm guessing that
it is an all volunteer group that is aware of the responsibility before
signing up. The complaint has the same sound to me as cops that moan about the
risks involved with their work.

~~~
Jtsummers
These crews have other responsibilities and legitimate scientific and
exploratory teams to assist. A random adventurer is adding unnecessary
complication to their lives for the sake of glory, vanity.

~~~
woodman
None of that changes the fact that it is a voluntary and self appointed
responsibility. If you can't do your thing at the south pole without worrying
about getting permission, filling out the requisite forms, paying the various
fees and bills, and act in accordance with the will of the mass of the
public... where can you? Is there anywhere left on Earth where you can just
be?

~~~
yodon
The middle of the ocean is about the only place you can go if you really want
to screw up royally, be totally helpless, and have no one come to your aid
(and even there any passing ship is going to try to help you). If you are on
land, it pretty much doesn't matter where you are, there is someone who will
be pilloried by the media if they fail to come to your aid when you are in a
crisis. That's mostly a good thing, but it does mean you are asking someone
else to risk their life, whether they want to or not, each time you decide to
risk your own.

------
username223
This is pretty nuts: even going fairly hungry, he will start with at least 150
lbs of food, so he's probably starting with 200-225 lbs of stuff, climbing
from near sea level to the 10,000-ft Antarctic plateau.

It's also pretty dumb:

> Henry will make the first solo descent of the Shackleton Glacier.

While going unroped on a glacier can be far safer than is often preached, it's
not something to brag about. Falling into a crevasse is much less predictable
than falling off a cliff, so this guy "free soloing" a hairy glacier is much
more like Russian Roulette than e.g. Alex Honnold free soloing Half Dome.

------
kfk
Wow, only nasty comments so far, why? He is putting himself on stage here, he
will win this or not, he can die or not, he can go mad or not (and that is,
having some experience with this stuff, the biggest danger). It's an
interesting way to live a full life. I am biased - I dream of crossing the
Northwestern passage by kayak - but I can't understand why somebody would be
nasty with this guy from the start.

------
oofabz
I hope Mr. Worsley has read "The Worst Journey in the World" to familiarize
himself with the dangers he will face.

------
bootload
80 days. Good bio for a polar explorer [0] plenty of pre-planning and
contingency for exfil.

[0] [http://shackletonsolo.org/bio/](http://shackletonsolo.org/bio/)

------
swiley
He's dead.

~~~
LastZactionHero
Would give an impressive new meaning to 'ghost writer':

[http://shackletonsolo.org/2015/12/07/day-24-get-up-early-
and...](http://shackletonsolo.org/2015/12/07/day-24-get-up-early-and-get-on/)

